# Courier IMAP Stammordner?

## Proteus

Hi!

Wie kann ich rausfinden wie der IMAP Stammordner heisst wenn ich Courier IMAP verwende?

Outlook Express braucht den Namen um Spezialordner anzulegen (KMail ist besser, da gehts auch so).

Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

----------

## maestro

ist der stammordner bei courier nicht über imap://server/INBOX ansprechbar? versuchs mal damit.

----------

## Proteus

Leider klappt es so nicht...

Weder mit imap://192.168.0.10/INBOX noch mit //192.168.0.10/INBOX noch mit 192.168.0.10/INBOX...

Wo kann man sowas denn mal nachlesen??

----------

## Proteus

Habs gefunden!   :Very Happy: 

Es ist einfach nur

 *Quote:*   

> INBOX.

 

Nachzulesen hier:

http://karmak.org/2003/courier-imap/outlook-express-6/

----------

